

A123 Changes Name to B456 After Sale - ilamont
http://www.xconomy.com/boston/2013/03/28/a123-changes-name-to-b456-after-sale/

======
nitid_name
B456 is what they're calling the bankruptcy spin off company. It's basically
just a shell to renegotiate debt.

A123 Systems Inc will stay alive and well.

